# Joining 2 New Strands of Super Bulky Yarn



## Irish.Rose (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I'm pretty new to knitting but do know the basics of joining a single new skein of yarn.
My question is when you're knitting with 2 skeins at the same time of super bulky yarn, do you join them in the same way as a single strand? 
In other words, would I knit 3 stitches with 4 strands of yarn at the same time? 
(Working with a single skein, you usually knit with a strand from both the new & old skein for 3 stitches, then drop the old skein's strand. 
Is it the same when working with 2 strands at the same time, only knitting with 4 strands at once? It seems to be a lot more bulky.)
I am currently knitting the "Eleventh Hour Blanket" posted on the Purl Bee & the following website:
http://www.purlbee.com/eleventh-hour-blanket/
Thanks very much,
AM


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

No, I would not do that on a bulky yarn..... If you have more than one ply in each skein, I would cut one strant away on the old and new yarn and twist them together and continue knitting OR I might alternate stitches of the old and new for a few stitches - not all four together, just two at a time, and then run the tails in to the fabric....... OR I might just leave a long tail and start stitching with the new yarn and run the tails in later, goin in a couple different directions to secure.....


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

As long as your not changing colors, you don't need to change both balls at the same time, change one ball and then in several stitches later change the other ball.


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

Try joining your yarn at the beginning or end of the row. thztbway you can hide the tails better


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Not four at the same time! Too bulky. Dreamweaver is right, one at a time. Also checkout Russian Join and Braided Join on Youtube. I don't think I would join the yarn at the beginning of a row. Having four bulky strands to weave in on an edge that shows would be unsightly.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Or try the double knot. It's fabulous and you hardly know it's there. As far as I've been able to do, it only works on with same color yarn but this way you don't have to worry about being at the start of a row


----------



## Irish.Rose (Jul 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver,
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!
TY for responding so quickly as I was almost at the end of the 1st skeins 
It makes perfect sense & it will be a lot easier.
TY AGAIN!!!
AM


----------



## Irish.Rose (Jul 30, 2011)

Also, Yarn Happy, Barbcarroll, Loramarin & Margoc,
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! 
I really appreciate ALL of these answers & techniques!!!!
It meant a lot also that everyone here got back to me so quickly, especially as I am almost done with the 1st 2 skeins 
Thanks Again,
AM


----------



## Irish.Rose (Jul 30, 2011)

(TY!!!) 
please see my earlier response 
AM


----------



## Irish.Rose (Jul 30, 2011)

(TY!!!) 
please see my earlier response 
AM


----------



## Irish.Rose (Jul 30, 2011)

(TY!!!) 
please see my earlier response 
AM


----------



## Irish.Rose (Jul 30, 2011)

Is there a way to THANK everyone at once?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

margoc said:


> Or try the double knot. It's fabulous and you hardly know it's there. As far as I've been able to do, it only works on with same color yarn but this way you don't have to worry about being at the start of a row
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rosieb19 (Jan 25, 2016)

Here's a different way of joining two strands with bulky yarn:


----------

